# HYPNOTHERAPY - SPLIFFY x



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

hey, sorry to put such a big header up, buti'm seriously considering investing in the hypnotherapy cd's xi've had a look at the order form etc but wondered how many of the tapes you bought.I was just going to order the hynosis tapes (ï¿½65) but i duno whether i should order the other relaxation ones as well (?) obviously it's a lot of cash so i just wanted some advice. i know you found them really helpful.thank you







hope you're fine and dandy


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Ok, basically all you need are the IBS tapes. I would say the CDs are a better bet because they last longer than tapes. You can always record the CDs to tape later if yo wish. I know they are ï¿½10 more expensive but its worth it.You don't need the relaxation ones...the IBS ones will do the job on their own. They are definately the best thing i have done for mine. Definately worth the money that they cost. Its only 100 days anyway- thats nothing on the amount of time we spend suffering really.On top of the IBS benefits it will at least give you a good nights sleep! I always fall asleep 10 minutes into the sessions! With the money you spend you also get access to Mike who will tell you whatever you want to know about the hypno. Mike is a lovely guy- If there is anything else you want to ask then go ahead!Go for it! (Finally someone listens to me when i recommend hypno)Spliffy


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

thanks ever so much x i'll try and scrimp together the money *heeh*i know hypnotherapy can work well - i've only ever had relaxation tapes in the past but they were sooo calming, which is a bonus on its own.take care xXx


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sparkle, Hi! Perhaps this thread will give you some more info on the Hypnotherapy.Check it out. http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000732#000029 Hope this helps.BQ


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

so are the tapes honestly any good what are they good at?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yes they are HONESTLY good! I mean it! I think the thread BQ has posted there is the success thread for Hypno. For more info post for ERIC on the hypno forum.OR go to www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

hey BQ x thanks for the extra info xi've checked out the threads and found the articles very interesting, and believable!i want to order the tapes immediately but have to wait until i get paid in a fortnight or until my birthday in a month as my grandparents have volunteered to give me money to purchase the course.oh, to have more money!!!i will write regular updates once i have started the course to let everyone know how much it's helping.i'm also waiting for my first batch of ibsacol tablets to turn up...although i know people have had mixed responses.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Oh fantastic! I'm so happy for you! You really won't regret starting the hypno. Even if it does nothing for you it will make you a whole load more relaxed!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Whats happening with the Hypno situation Sparkle? I know you were thinking about it!If you have prblems with payment email MIke about a part payment scheme thing.timelineservices###aol.com


----------

